# Just landed



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

greetings to all. Look forward to being a member of this forum. Have been into crossbows but now looking forwards to my new hoyt bow and the new world it will open up. :smile: :smile:


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* wheelie. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome*

I used a crossbow after shoulder surgery...glad to be back with a compound! Mine's a Martin - 50lb.

Just remember -- deer hunting is hard!

See you around,
Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

:welcome: to Archery Talk


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome! Nice to have ya.


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome. Good to see you crossed over from the dark side ! Just kidding.:wink:


----------

